# 10 inch pleco in 55gal tank - needs a new home?



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a used 55gal tank that came w/ a 10in common pleco. After using the tank/filter advisor, I see that I need more filtration. I'm in no position to get a bigger tank anytime soon, but can come up with $50-ish for an additional filter within a month or two.

I'd consider giving her to someone w/ a bigger tank, but would hate for her to go back to freezing her tailfins off with goldfish, as she was with her previous owner. Somehow she survived w/ _4_ goldfish and virtually no maintenance for the past two years. She eats zuchinni like a maniac, (only fed wafers before) and is very active during the day; I assume she's happy to see people 'cause she certainly isn't shy.

1) with more filtration, would it still be cruel to keep 'Cthulu' (my two year old calls her 'Lulu') in a 55 gal when she would thrive in a larger tank?
2) any suggestions for finding a suitable home for her? I don't know a thing about shipping fish, but am more than willing to learn.

thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

The pleco is in the tank by its self?
I am not familiar enough with the species to answer for sure. a 10 inch fish in a 55 gallon aquarium doesn't automaticly tell me you need to take drastic action. I am curious how big common plecos get.


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

She's in there with 10 mutated and/or stunted guppies, who are playing the role of 'canary in a coalmine'.
I've read that they top out at 18 inches, but have heard of 24 inch plecos. Of course that may just be a 'big fish' story. 
She had a brief 2 day stay in my 20gal w/ guppies while the 55gal was settling - even with numerous 10% water changes, she polluted that water _fast_. I decided she'd be safer in 55gal (after adding a microbe booster) and have tested my water chemistry for the past four days to watch for a nitrogen spike. Chemistry readings are good, but the water looks a little murky and has a slight film on top - perhaps a side effect of the booster? 

I just hate the idea that I may be keeping too big a fish in too small a tank.
On a more selfish tangent, I was hoping to keep a school of cardinal/neon tetras, not just one huge fish.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I don't know about the products you added.
as far as the pleco, after doing a bit of reading, it sounds like a 55 gallon is considered a minimum for that fish, so you are probably ok if you get a good filter setup. Though an 18 inch fish seems pretty big for a 55 gallon.

I wouldn't be conserned about adding couple schools of tetras.


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

I've found a pet store who will take her and house her (with pond koi) until someone wants to adopt her. I'm 80% fine with this; I'd _prefer_ she were going directly to a heated tropical fish tank, but I think she'll have better chances at a healthy lifespan elsewhere. In a perfect world, I'd purchase a bigger tank so she'd have more space.

I plan on doing a 75% water change after removing her (Lord help me through _that _task) to dilute the bacteria booster and just cycle the tank the long way with the existing guppies before doing anything drastic.

Have huge styrofoam cooler, will travel.


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

"Lulu" is still here - she hasn't gone to the pet store yet. I'm clueless as to how to ship a fish, but would be willing to learn.  Ideally someone living in south-central Indiana needs a personable zuchinni-eating poop monster of a sucker fish?

update: The pet store employees were delighted to receive her and promised grill her future owner as to their tank size and to prepare her nightly zuchinni slice until she's adopted. I'm relieved but a bit sad. This morning my tiny daughter told me "Lulu nice, Mommy" and I reminded her that she was going to live at the fish store until someone with a really big tank wanted to take good care of her.

Only managed a 10% water change and lots of poo removal via fishnet; this morning the 'canary duty' guppies look great and the water is a little bit hazy. Test strips to follow.


----------

